# Wearing Lipstick



## LoriQ (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this or not. If it is forgive me. I was wondering when you wear lipstick or lip gloss do you remove your lipstick or lip gloss when you are about to eat? Whether you are home or eating in a restaurant what is the proper etiquette?


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I saw erine1888, I think it was her, say she does this. Removes her lipstick to eat. I haven't done it though.


----------



## LoriQ (Dec 16, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw erine1888, I think it was her, say she does this. Removes her lipstick to eat. I haven't done it though.


You mean you usually leave it on when you eat?


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 16, 2013)

LoriQ said:


> You mean you usually leave it on when you eat?


  I usually do.


----------



## LoriQ (Dec 16, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I usually do.


Oh ok thank-you!!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't remove mine. I do eat carefully. The only time I remove completely is when I need to touch up a very matte shade and need a little lip prep first.


----------



## LoriQ (Dec 16, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I don't remove mine. I do eat carefully. The only time I remove completely is when I need to touch up a very matte shade and need a little lip prep first.


  Oh ok thank-you! I usually only wear lip gloss so I guess it would be ok to leave it on then?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 16, 2013)

I would say so. I never notice anyone doing it when I have meals with others, and it is considered poor etiquette to do that at the table. Like I just say, I just notice myself and others wearing makeup eating carefully not to mess up the lips.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Dec 16, 2013)

Wait, it's poor etiquette to wipe off your lip product when you're about to eat? ; I've made it a habit to remove mine before I eat, just because I feel like I'm ingesting less of the product that way. Plus it's really annoying when your lip color gets all around your food (I have a habit of eating sandwiches, subs, and the like, so there's really no other option). No one's ever said anything to me before about it xD


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 17, 2013)

I was never sure what the etiquette was for removing lipstick at the table (probably because I don't remove my lipstick) but I always figured it was poor etiquette to APPLY it at the table.


----------



## LoriQ (Dec 18, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I was never sure what the etiquette was for removing lipstick at the table (probably because I don't remove my lipstick) but I always figured it was poor etiquette to APPLY it at the table.


I have read that it used to be considered poor etiquette to apply lipstick at the table but it's not anymore so I don't know lol


----------



## Beryl (Dec 18, 2013)

Over here and I am in EU ladies usually do not do makeup and or lipstick at a dinner table in a restaurant. Just a quick look in a compact mirror and if anything needs a touch they go to the ladies room . And I have never seen people remove lipstick prior to eating here.


----------



## LoriQ (Dec 18, 2013)

Beryl said:


> Over here and I am in EU ladies usually do not do makeup and or lipstick at a dinner table in a restaurant. Just a quick look in a compact mirror and if anything needs a touch they go to the ladies room . And I have never seen people remove lipstick prior to eating here.


Thanks for your input. I appreciate it!


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't remove mines if anything I'm hoping its still a little lefted on my lips so I will not have to reapply


----------

